# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  power lifting bench press

## bigmmaboi

does any body ahve a good power lifting routine fo rbenching i hav been working out for a while and bech has always been my best lift about 1 1/2 years ago i took about an 8 month break from working out got back into and got my bench up tpo 365 but now i want that 405 mark any imput could help

----------


## Nooomoto

I was chasing 405 for a long time and did the Elite FTS beginner program...I did hit 405 at the end of the program. I can send it to you if you want.

----------


## uncle_tom

I don't want to get misunderstood, but if my link breaks the rules of this forum, you can erase it.
Meanwhile, you can check a good bench press routine here: http://www.ebodybuilding.info/increa...ust-one-month/

----------


## zabster151

Week 1

Mon – 6x6x70% ; though, I like to do only 4 sets of 9 reps;

Wed – 7x5x75%

Fri – 8x4x80%

Sat – 10x3x85%

Week 2

Mon – 6x6x70%+10-20 lbs

Wed – 7x5x75%+10-20 lbs

Fri – 8x4x80%+10-20 lbs

Sat – 10x3x85%+10-20 lbs

Week 3

Mon – 6x6x70%+15-25 lbs

Wed – 7x5x75%+15-25 lbs

Fri – 8x4x80%+15-25 lbs

Sat – 10x3x85%+15-25 lbs

is that not enough rest time?

----------


## quarry206

your benching way too much.

once or twice a week at most. with deload weeks

----------


## *west*

Watch this 
*Dave Tate's Six-Week Bench Press Cure* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh3t6T-nqP0

----------


## biggbn

im currently training all over, well 2x chest, 2 x back, 2 x shoulders workout three times a week, more of a maintentnace programme than trying to increase strength.2 x 5 reps of my heavy set on each exercise (except deadlift where im pulling max reps)..joints seem to be holdoing up..anmd strangely, strength is incrreasing form now

----------


## dec11

when leading up to meet i neva benched more than x2 pw. x4 is just stupid and will equal injury

----------


## oldschoolfitness

west side has a link on their web site for bench pressing had some useful info try it out

----------


## songdog

You never know till you try.Dont knock it.

----------


## jcp2

I got this workout from a thrower on the Canadian national team. It got my bench up to about 450ish with no drugs. You have to start out with a weight that is going to be relatively easy, so when i got my bench up thier i stared out with i beleive 350. The first part of the routine is 8 singles. If i started with 350 i can stay at that weight or only go up so my singles would be 350, 350, 350, 355, 355, 355, 355, 360 lets say. The next week i would have to start at 360 and do the same. You can do all 8 at the same weight if you want and not go up that week, but you can not go down. Following the 8 singles, you do 5x5 of 80% of your last single. It is alot of volume in the beginning, but you get used to it quick, it is all i did bench wise when i did it. I would do tricep work and rear delt work on the day i did this. It has worked for everyone who has done it with me. I usually run it for 6-8 weeks depending on the progression.

----------


## bigmmaboi

thanks for the help guys what is the elite fts program

----------


## dec11

if you want strength, low reps on big weights, nothing above 4 reps. 
once 4reps are acheivable at a certain weight, up it by 2.5kgs the following week and keep going. this way you wont end up disappointed like you would with some of these crazy systems. its along haul and not a sprint. simple overload and . bench is generally the toughest of the three lifts to improve in.

----------


## songdog

Sounds like some good routines.

----------


## The Toad

> I got this workout from a thrower on the Canadian national team. It got my bench up to about 450ish with no drugs. You have to start out with a weight that is going to be relatively easy, so when i got my bench up thier i stared out with i beleive 350. The first part of the routine is 8 singles. If i started with 350 i can stay at that weight or only go up so my singles would be 350, 350, 350, 355, 355, 355, 355, 360 lets say. The next week i would have to start at 360 and do the same. You can do all 8 at the same weight if you want and not go up that week, but you can not go down. Following the 8 singles, you do 5x5 of 80% of your last single. It is alot of volume in the beginning, but you get used to it quick, it is all i did bench wise when i did it. I would do tricep work and rear delt work on the day i did this. It has worked for everyone who has done it with me. I usually run it for 6-8 weeks depending on the progression.


I just got through running this for 5 weeks, I had been stuck in a rut for several months and I thought I would give this a try. I got 15 lbs out of it which is great because I have been stuck for what seems like forever. The only thing I would change is I would start out with a little less weight and run longer.

----------


## defiant1

Elite fitness all the way'
bands /chains Max effort/dynamic effort---

proper rest and carbs ups....

bring it.....

----------


## bigmmaboi

hey all sorry ive been away for a while got caught up in some life issues 
so i used the west side barbell routine for 2 12 week programs and in 24 weeks my becnh went from 365 to 425 . thats a 60 lb increas in 24 weeks it was sick now that im done im gonna body build for the summer thanks for all the advice and i might try some of these other programs while body building

----------


## Uncle$

To bench a lot one must bench a lot!

Strength is a skill so if you can do a 5x5 for 5 days a week without getting sore you're golden. And of course every once and a while back off a little with lighter weights.

----------


## oldschoolfitness

> hey all sorry ive been away for a while got caught up in some life issues 
> so i used the west side barbell routine for 2 12 week programs and in 24 weeks my becnh went from 365 to 425 . thats a 60 lb increas in 24 weeks it was sick now that im done im gonna body build for the summer thanks for all the advice and i might try some of these other programs while body building


glad it worked out for ya!! they are tried and true can't go wrong with them. the cand. 8 singles routine sounded pretty good too. glad to see i may have actually helped someone a little lol!!

----------


## BoxerTricks07

> if you want strength, low reps on big weights, nothing above 4 reps. 
> once 4reps are acheivable at a certain weight, up it by 2.5kgs the following week and keep going. this way you wont end up disappointed like you would with some of these crazy systems. its along haul and not a sprint. simple overload and . bench is generally the toughest of the three lifts to improve in.


Agreed, since I started 5x5 training last year I`ve made huge improvements by going up gradually.

I think the problem is, people complicate things for themselves, especially by using advanced bb training programs

----------


## wannabstrong

too much volume and in need of back/lats work.

----------


## Doc.Sust

look at the bench program i stickied, find the kenelly raw program. it will do you good. also, you cant go wrong with westside, if it is working, keep it up

----------


## allen47

The things which are added here this is truely useful for most of the people.

----------


## allen47

I was enjoying a cup of Lemon Lift Hot tea when I read your post, that's funny, isn't it?

----------

